# XtremeZone RC in Silverhill, AL - New asphalt track



## Serzoni (Aug 7, 2005)

Coming to southern Alabama- 145' x 70' permanent asphalt track. The facility will accommodate both roadcourse and oval racing. I'll post more details as they become available. Fresh asphalt is being laid in December, and building of the track and driver's stand will soon follow. :nod:

For more info, check out XtremeZone RC on Facebook, or by visiting http://www.xtremezonerc.com


----------



## Serzoni (Aug 7, 2005)

Asphalt is being laid down this week. :hat::dude::tongue:


----------



## Serzoni (Aug 7, 2005)

Almost ready for racing to start! I think they must've mixed a few gallons of Paragon into the asphalt when paving, because the traction so far is absolutely insane.


----------



## Serzoni (Aug 7, 2005)




----------



## Serzoni (Aug 7, 2005)

Link to register via RCSignup - http://events.rcsignup.com/events/displayEvent.cfm?ID=2552


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

XtremeZONE will be action this Sunday 4/15.......


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

*XtremeZone RC in Silverhill, AL - Asphalt track.* 
On Road Racing Sunday, May 27 
http://www.xtremezonerc.com/


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

*Next race will be 6-23-2012*

Next race will be 6-23-2012 
Onroad and Offroad
**OPEN Practice Starts at 2:00pm,
With Registration at 3pm, RACES START 4pm....... 
ADDITIONAL INFO: 
OFF ROAD ENTRY FEE FOR NORMAL RACING : 
$10.00 : FIRST ENTRY 
$5.00 : FOR ALL FOLLOW ON ENTRIES

ON ROAD ENTRY FEES FOR NORMAL RACING 

$10.00 : FIRST ENTRY 
$5.00 : FOR ALL FOLLOW ON ENTRIES

MIN NUMBER OF ENTRIES TO RACE IS (3 PER CLASS)
http://www.xtremezonerc.com/


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Race:
Saturday July 28, 2012


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Saturday's race at 6pm. Registration is from 4-5pm


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next race is on Saturday, Aug 25... Registration 5pm and racing starts at 6pm...


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next race is on Saturday, Sep 22......


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Track Status: On Road Racing Starts Nov 10th 2013
Track Opens for Practice at 10:00am till 12:30pm
Racing Starts at 1:00 pm Sharp


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad race dates are:

Nov 24th

Dec 8th

Dec 22nd

Jan 5th


Track Opens for Practice at 10:00am till 12:30pm

Racing Starts at 1:00 pm Sharp


TRACK IS LOCATED AT 23480 COUNTY ROAD 55 SILVERHILL AL. 36576 
______________


----------

